
Software that matters only has 2 types of users - igammarays
https://twitter.com/songoftheflute/status/1001337541096853504
======
tabtab
The thread hints that there is a niche of consumers who do like domestic
"efficiency" apps, but suggests it's too small to be profitable. But, unless
you plan/assume to be the next Facebook, your product is probably going to be
niche anyhow.

